# Westie with pain in left leg



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there....

I have a 13 1/2 year old Westie who has been suffering with her left hind leg for the past few months. She has always been very active and has 2 walks a day. We cut out the evening walk, as this is off lead, and didn't really notice a great deal of difference so have been still walking twice a day as she is always keen to go but just suffers when we get back. As I have another Westie as well I guess she dosn't like to be left out!. I did mention it to our vet when she had a check up and he said he thought it was her hip and due to her age etc etc. Anyway the lamness has got worse over the past week or so so we went back to the vets Monday and she has been given 20mg Rimadyl twice a day. How long would you think before we noticed any improvement? She is eating normally but does seem quite down. Its hard to describe but your sort of kow when your dog is 'not right' :scared:

The vet has asked us to go back after a week so I guess I am just asking if anyone else has been in a similar situation and what have they found that has helped? She dosn't cry or wimper but the vet said if she is holding the leg up then she must be in pain and I don't want her to be in pain. 

I have started looking into herbal remedies and will also mention this at the vets when I go. Devils Claw, Green Lipped Mussel and Glucosamine all seem to be widely used but I need to do some more investigations and read up some more.

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the PF sorry to hear about your old lady 

If Rimadyl is the same as Tramadol then it definately made our boy dopey/depressed so we reduced his morning dose & is fine. Glucosomine etc are brilliant you need to give a high dose for 6 weeks 1st then reduce it but not sure what dose you would give her. Maybe she needs some anti inflammatorys instead of just pain killers?

I would just take her on short walks say 10 min 3 times a day & see how she gets on after a week or so then increase the time.

Hope someone else will be along soon to help


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

H Dally Banjo!

Thank you for the welcome and your reply.

The vet said that the Rimadyl had anti inflammatory agents as well so I am not sure if it is the same as what you mentioned. When I googled Rimadyl there were some scary reports so just wondered if anyone had anything positive!

I will try the shorter walks again and discuss with the vet again on Monday.

Thanks again


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry Im not sure about Rimadyl thats one we have'nt had  shorter walks more often though & keep her warm & dry :thumbup: there was a thread on osteoarthritus which mey be of some help I'l see if I can fine it for you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

There you go there may be some useful things here 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/117134-osteoarthritis.html


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for sharing link. 

Looks like some interesting reading there so I will have a good read through.

Thanks again


----------



## bevstretton (Jan 12, 2010)

I do feel for your dog and this is no way a commercial but having travelled the UK this summer attending dog shows

l have had so many hugs off owners of dogs suffering pain in joints for what ever reason hug me, never met them before but they knew me!

Do try my website
sorry, not a pun, but if l can help l will l adore animals and will always help with their pain as well as yours
at least the ointment can be shared hahah


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

Rimadyl does have a anti inflammatory and pain relieving action so continue to give it as prescribed. You can safely give glucosamine & chondroitin at a high 'loading' dose alongside the Rimadly. I would however ensure that she goes back for a re examination at the vets as arranged. If she hasn't improved they will want to do some more thorough investigations.


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Paddy Paws 

I will definitely go back to the vets on Monday but I am going to mention my concerns about Rimadyl. From what I have read so far and, from people I have spoken to, they have had better results with other medications. I am not sure if they can x-ray her, due to her age, but it was not made clear if it was arthritis really but mentioned stiff joints and possible hip stiffness so I need to be sure before I look for anything else. Cosequin and Green Lipped Mussel are sounding like possible alternatives though.

I have lots to read over the weekend so hopefully I can go fully prepared on Monday!!

Thanks again


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Good luck for Monday hope she's just suffering with arthritus, the glucosomine or GLM wont do her any harm


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi there....

So back to the vets tonight and the update is he is almost sure it is some damage to the cruciate and some arthritis. Due to her age, 13 1/2 not keen to x-ray to see to what extent and, unless she got very bad, no operation. As she is small and not overweight it should be ok for it to be managed with tablets and care ie short walks, kept dry and warm etc etc.

She has been taking the Rimadyl now for a week and has not been lifting her leg as much but just seems unsteady at times. We have reduced her walks to 3 short walks, all on lead, and seems much better.

I mentioned to my vet I was keen to try the green lipped mussel and Cosequin tablets and he said it could do no harm and if she didn't get relief from those then to take her back and he would give her the Rimadyl again. If you have read my first post it was my concern on long time Rimadyl and possible side affects in older dogs. She has always suffered with Colitis so I was slightly concerned with stomach problems.

If anyone has any thoughts I would be grateful for any suggestions.

Thanks


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Sorry cant help on the rimadyl but Banjo hs been on Synoquin for over a year now & it deffinately helps him I think its the same sort of thing as Cosequin, hope she continues to improve with her shorter lead walks  x


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Hiya
Rimadly is anti inflammatory and painkiller and wont cause drowsiness - it is not the same as tramadol (belongs to the opioid type drugs).
There are side effects with all drugs but the important thing you have to consider is quality of life - personally i would want my dog pain free for as long as possible and to enjoy life.There are many painkillers on the market and if your dog easily gets an upset tummy then there are a few options which you should discuss with your vet.
Glucosamine supplements are great and quite often you can end up reducing the dose of the painkiller that is given so in effect you are not giving as much- its all about finding a nice balance and exercise little and often.


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Dally Banjo and Dinks,

Appreciate your comments. Her comfort and wellbeing is my main priority and my main reason for trying something different to Rimadyl is to prevent any other possible problems that could result from taking them. Trust me if I see no sign of improvement she will be straight back on it. The vet didn't disagree with me or try to talk me out of it and said it was worth trying.

Thanks again


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

Did your vet not suggest complete rest for a few weeks?


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

its very sad when your best friend gets old you do everthing to help them hope all goes well for you


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Rona,

No, not complete rest. She normally has a 30 minute walk in the morning then 1 hour off lead running, fetching ball etc. She would still do this but just limped when we got home and then was fine in the morning till we did it again. Since last week she has been having 3 short walks a day, although she is the age she is, she is VERY active and still forgets and runs around indoors like a mad thing! She has taken the shorter walks fine and is otherwise still a happy dog although going a bit deaf!!

I have another Westie, who had to have his cruciate replaced around 5 years ago when he was attacked by another dog and the weight of her on him crushed his leg


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

ADaisy said:


> Hi Rona,
> 
> No, not complete rest. She normally has a 30 minute walk in the morning then 1 hour off lead running, fetching ball etc. She would still do this but just limped when we got home and then was fine in the morning till we did it again. Since last week she has been having 3 short walks a day, although she is the age she is, she is VERY active and still forgets and runs around indoors like a mad thing! She has taken the shorter walks fine and is otherwise still a happy dog although going a bit deaf!!
> 
> I have another Westie, who had to have his cruciate replaced around 5 years ago when he was attacked by another dog and the weight of her on him crushed his leg


You know all about it then? 
A couple of threads you might be interested in 
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-nutrition/77725-cruciate-ligament.html
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/76872-torn-cruciate-ligament.html


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Borderer,

Yes, very true. I am trying to do the best for her as she deserves the best! I tell her she is the bestest doogie in the whole wide world and I think she believes me (her brother is next of course!)

I just wish they could talk and tell us how they feel....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2010)

ADaisy said:


> Hi Borderer,
> 
> Yes, very true. I am trying to do the best for her as she deserves the best! I tell her she is the bestest doogie in the whole wide world and I think she believes me (her brother is next of course!)
> 
> I just wish they could talk and tell us how they feel....


yes i know what you mean hope all goes well hun thinking of youxxx


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Rona, I will read those links.

My other westie had his cruciate ligament ruptured and had it replaced.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rymadil is a non steroidal anti inflammatory. My old husky was on it couple years before she died at 14 she had probs in her back and neck. After long term use she did have bouts colitis from time to time. With nsai you have to make sure you dont give it on an empty stomach as it can cause stomach upsets. Give 20mins or so after food. I think you are reffering to the probs in the us. The manufacturer was taken to court for causing ulceration and severe stomach complaints and settled out of court. My 12half yrs husky recently had a course of onsior which is a new cox-hib type of nsiad which is supposed not to cause the stomach probs. For mild lameness i sometimes use homeopathic remedy rhus tox 6c strength 3 to 4 times daily with good results. Its supposed to stimulate bodies own anti inflamatory response.


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

The pages i read where from the UK but the vet mentioned reports in the US so must be the same has what you have mentioned.

She has suffered with colitis since she was young and for years when she had a bout it was all sorts of medication fish & rice etc. We even took part in a trial at the Royal Vet College, where she was referred to, and the only thing that has settled her is half a Metronidazole tablet every other day. She has been on these for the past 2-3 years and touch wood we have had no problems. Hence I am reluctant to give her anything that could possibly affect her.

I have read so much that I think I am getting confused now :confused1: but I will try the Cosequin and green lipped mussel and see how she goes. 

Thanks again for everyones input - really appreciate it


----------



## neota (Oct 6, 2010)

_I was talking to my vet a while ago and a lady had gone in because her westie was suffering with skin probs. Anyway, the lady went away again deciding not to let the vet treat her dog. She came back fortnight later and told the vet she bought a magnetic collar and the dogs skin was nearly back to normal. The vet said she wouldn't have believed it if she hadn't seen with her own eye's. Aparrently the collars are good for joints too._


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

The collars are called bioflow. Think they are made in the uk in devon i think. If you google. Not sure if its one word or two though bio flow. Got a friend who uses them for he old dogs. She bought one for herself too that looks like a watch strap.


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi Neota,

Thanks for that. Well, Daisy has been on Cosequin for a week now and has been wearing her collar for just under a week. There is improvement but which one is doing it I'm not sure!! I would like to think the collar, as that is for the pain, and she can stand on her leg a lot better and is not limping as she was. The only other thing is she has been having shorter walks and only on the lead, which she has been fine with, so that must also help. I will give it a few more weeks and then increase the excercise gradually and see how she goes. The tablets take 4-6 weeks to "load" so again we will see once they are reduced.

I will update in a few weeks


----------



## ADaisy (Sep 22, 2010)

The collar I bought was called a Magnopulse Collar which I think is about the same a Bioflow.

I use this website for quite a few things and they are always very helpful. This is where I bought the Cosequin as well.

Sorry if I shouldn't post a link but just to share here it is:-

Pet Drugs Online: Product catalogue


----------

